# where to get sheets



## NEWCHARLOTTEN (Jan 8, 2016)

good morning. i have been printing with sublimation for about 2 months now. a customer wants the designs i made for her on dark colored t shirts. the 3rd party iam with only handles sublimations sheets. where can i go to get sheets done for dark colored shirts. i am new to this and hope i am in the right place. 
thank you


----------



## koldkutta (May 11, 2017)

You could try NAZDAR


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Apr 24, 2017)

Sublimation does not work on dark colored garments. So you will have to use a different technique.

You can get some plastisol transfers made and press them on the same as you do sub.

You can get the opaque transfer sheets, but you'll have to do a lot of reading on here to find the one that best suits your purpose.

If the customer wants to switch to cotton, you can either screen print or DTG.


----------

